# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Αναπαραγωγή ιθαγενών εκτροφής >  Προσπάθεια αναπαραγωγής καρδερίνας balcanica 2013

## jk21

Πριν καποιους μηνες ειχα χασει τον αρσενικο μου ,δωρο του Μιχαλη του aeras .Eιχα αποφασισει να μην συνεχισω την προσπαθεια εκτροφης και να επιστρεψω για να μην ειναι μονη της στο χωρο μου ,πισω στον Δημητρη τον mitsman  την υπεροχη μανουλα των δικων του μικρων ,που μου ειχε χαρισει .Υστερα απο πιεση των δυο καλων μου φιλων (του Δημητρη και του Γιωργου του geam ) πειστηκα να αποδεχθω ακομα ενα δωρο απο το Γιωργο ,καποιο ανηλικο αρσενικο του ,που δεν θα εβαζε για αναπαραγωγη ,λογω οτι τα θηλυκα που ειχε ηταν ολα αδερφια του .Αποδεχθηκα ομως κατι τετοιο ,με την προυποθεση οτι δεν θα συνεχισω δημοσια την αναπαραγωγη καρδερινας ,για το λογο ,οτι ηθελα και θελω ,οτι πρεσβευω και οτι πιστευω και οτι τεκμηριωνω με επιστημονικα δεδομενα (κυριως για την καταχρηση φαρμακων ) να ειναι αποδεκτα γιατι πρεπει να ειναι και οχι επειδη αποδειχθηκε πανω στην εκτροφη μου .Δεν νομιζω ουτε η δικια μου ,ουτε 4-5 εκτροφες να αποδικνυουν καποια πραγματα ,που ειναι δεδομενα απο την επιστημη .Ετσι προχωρησα στην προσπαθεια  , με την χρηση μιγματος δικια μου συστασης και με συχνοτατη χρηση τροφων οπως τις βρισκουν τα πουλια στη φυση 

το αποτελεσμα ηταν ,πριν καν γινει ενος χρονου ο αρσενικος να εχω το ζευγαρωμα του με τη θηλυκια και τη γεννηση των μικρων υστερα απο 12 μερες επωασης των αυγων 




θα ηθελα να επισημανω οτι τα πουλια ,αν και δοκιμασα διαφορες θεσεις μπροστα και πισω ,διαλεξανε αμεσως μολις προσφερθηκε φωλια ,το μερος οπου κουρνιαζε ο αρσενικος ,ακριβως στο μεσο της κλουβας ,οπου ενωνονται τα δυο κομματια της στην μπροστινη πλευρα 

τα μικρα ταιζοτανε απο τη μητερα ,αλλα και πατερας ταιζε εκεινη και την εσπρωχνε σε αυτο με τις κινησεις του ,ειδικα οταν πηγαινε στον μεσα χωρο της κλουβας 




ετσι φτασαμε σε ηλικια σχεδον 10 ημερων (καποιο 8 καποιο 11 και τα αλλα αναμεσα )




αμεσως μετα το βιντεο (1-2 μερες ) εχασα για ανεξηγητο λογο (δεν υπηρχε πχ μαυρη τελεια )  τα δυο μικροτερα ,αν και εβλεπα να ταιζονται κανονικα .Το μικροτερο απο ολα βεβαια ηταν εμφανως πιο μικροσωμο .Πηγαινοντας ενα πρωι ,βρηκα και τα δυο νεκρα στο βαθος της φωλιας και το καταλαβα απο το ζευγαρι που δεν πηγαινε καθολου στα μικρα .Αφαιρεσα τα νεκρα (αλλαξα και νημα ) και οι γονεις συντομα επανηλθαν και ταισανε κανονικα τα αλλα ,που συντομα μεγαλωσανε 




Λιγες μερες αργοτερα ,και ενω τα μικρα ηταν πια μονιμα εκτος φωλιας ,περιμενα νεο ζευγαρωμα των γονιων και τους εβλεπα με θερμη να τα ταιζουνε (παντα η θηλυκια ,η οποια ταιζοτανε ομως απο τον αρσενικο )




στο βιντεο ηταν σε ηλικια πανω κατω 25 ημερων και δεν τρωγανε σπορους μονα τους ,παρα μονο τσιμπολογουσανε αυγοτροφη (αλλα κυριως ταιζανε οι γονεις ) .Η αυγοτροφη ολο αυτο το διαστημα ,ηταν ενισχυμενη με γαριδα 


Δυο μερες αν θυμαμαι μετα το βιντεο ,ανεβηκα ενα μεσημερι και ειδα την μανα ελαφρως φουσκωμενη,να αρνειται πεισματικα να ταισει τα μικρα ,τα οποια στην κυριολεξια την καβαλουσαν εκληπαρωντας για τροφη .Ο αρσενικος ηταν απαθης .Δεν ταιζε αλλα ουτε αυτα ζητουσανε απο αυτον .Σε δυο μερες εφευγα για επαρχια και ημουν σε διλλημα ,αν χρειαστει τι να κανω ... να μεινουν με τους γονεις ή να τα παρω μαζι μου; η ηλικια τους και το οτι δεν ταιστηκανε απο μενα , εκαναν κατι τετοιο αποτρεπτικο.Την επομενη μερα ειδα την μανα καλυτερα απο το πρωι και να ταιζει ξανα τα μικρα .Το απογευμα μετα τη δουλεια ,δεν ετυχε να την δω αλλα τα μικρα αν και κινητικα ζητουσανε λιγοτερο φαγητο .Το αλλο πρωι ομως ,με την μητερα να δειχνει υγειεστατη και λιγη ωρα πριν φυγω για ταξιδι ,βρηκα το ενα εντελως στον πατο εξαντλημενο και το αλλο σε ενα κλαρι νωχελικο .Αποφασισα και τα πηρα μαζι μου γιατι ειδα οτι ηταν ηδη καρινιασμενα .Με ταισμα κρεμας ακομα και στη διαδρομη ,το απογευμα για πρωτη φορα ανεκτησαν δυναμεις ,αλλα τοτε αρνιουνταν να τα ταισω και τσιμπολογουσαν απο την αυγοτροφη και σπασμενο κανναβουρι .Ημουν για πρωτη φορα ξανα αισιοδοξος ,αλλα .... το επομενο πρωι ηταν και τα δυο νεκρα ,με καθαροτατη κοιλια ....

Η πικρα μου ηταν πολυ μεγαλη και εγινε μεγαλυτερη οταν 2 μερες μετα ,εμαθα για το θανατο και των 2 γονιων .Ο αρσενικος βρεθηκε  πανω στο ψευτικο δεντρακι και η θηλυκια ετοιμοθανατη και μετα απο λιγο νεκρη παροτι της δοθηκε νερο και φαρμακο στο στομα .Ημουν μακρια και δεν μπορω να πω με σιγουρια τι συνεβη και δεν ειχε πια σημασια για μενα 

ο λογος που κρατουσα κρυφη την προσπαθεια ,δεν ηταν η αποτυχια ,αφου οταν τα μικρα ειχαν βγει στο κλαρι ,ειχα απο τους λιγους που ξερανε για την προσπαθεια μου ,προτροπη να την παρουσιασω σε καλη στιγμη και δεν το εκανα ουτε τοτε 

Δεν θελησα ποτε να κρυψω κατι απο τα μελη για λογους εγωιστικους ,

*Αλλαγή λειτουργίας της ενότητας των Ιθαγενών*<< Κάποιοι μιλάτε συνέχεια για παρουσιάσεις εκτροφών και πουλιών σε μέλη που δεν το έχουν κάνει....ενώ εσείς έχετε κρυμένες τις δικές σας εκτροφές τις δικές σας απώλειες...τις δικές σας λυπες τις δικές σας χαρές όσο αναφορά την κρυμένη σας εκτροφή.>>


αλλα γιατι θελω να με πιστευετε και να μην φαρμακωνετε τα πουλια σας ,ακομα και να πεθαινουν ολα οσα ερχονται στα χερια μου .Εγω σημερα ειμαι ,αυριο δεν ειμαι ... προχωρατε με την φυση ,γιατι μονο ετσι θα πετυχετε !!!!

----------


## Steliosan

Και ετσι με αυτο το ποστ ενισχυεται η θεωρια μου στο οτι δεν προκειται να ασχοληθω ποτε των ποτων με ιθαγεννη. 

Και μην μου πειτε συμβαινουν αυτα διοτι ποτε και κανεις αιχμαλωνοντας την φυση δεν θα μαθει ποτε τα μυστικα της εδω μιλαμε για 100% απωλειες και μαλιστα απο εναν ανθρωπο που γνωριζουμε ολοι για την φροντιδα του στα πουλια και με βαση την παρατηρηση εχει την γνωση και την εμπειρια.

----------


## ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ ΑΙΓΙΟ

Δημητρη εσυ απο τι ,πιστευεις οτι εχασες τα πουλια ?

----------


## ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ ΑΙΓΙΟ

> Και ετσι με αυτο το ποστ ενισχυεται η θεωρια μου στο οτι δεν προκειται να ασχοληθω ποτε των ποτων με ιθαγεννη. 
> 
> Και μην μου πειτε συμβαινουν αυτα διοτι ποτε και κανεις αιχμαλωνοντας την φυση δεν θα μαθει ποτε τα μυστικα της εδω μιλαμε για 100% απωλειες και μαλιστα απο εναν ανθρωπο που γνωριζουμε ολοι για την φροντιδα του στα πουλια και με βαση την παρατηρηση εχει την γνωση και την εμπειρια.


Εγω που εχω 48μικρα στο κλαρι και εν ζωη και 15 χαμενα απο δικο μου λαθος τι πρεπει να κανω ?

----------


## vag21

οπως και να εχει δημητρη κατι κανεις λαθος.
δεν αναφερομαι στους νεοσσους ,γιατι οι απωλιες ειναι πιο συνηθισμενες ,αλλα στους γονεις.
ισως η καρδερινα να μην ειναι ετοιμη ακομη για τελειως φυσικους τροπους εκτροφης.


steliosan αν δεις ποσες απωλειες καναρινιων και αποτυχιες αναπαραγωγης υπαρχαν φετος ουτε με τα καναρια θα επρεπε να ασχολιοσουν.

----------


## Steliosan

Καταρχας να τα χαιρεσαι ολα και σου ευχομαι του χρονου καμια απωλεια στην εκτροφη σου.
Εσυ φιλε μου καλα κανεις και τα εχεις αφου αποφασισες να ασχοληθεις με αυτο,εγω ομως και σαν σκεψη ακομα αλλα και γενικως αυτα που διαβαζω κατα καιρους δεν θα επιχηρουσα εκτροφη καρδερινας αυτο λεω.
Και αν το θεσουμε και διαφορετικα ειμαι εναντιον οποιασδηποτε αναπαραγωγης της χωρις αυτο να σημαινει βεβαιως βεβαιως οτι εχω κατι με τους εκτροφεις-μελη,ειπαμε αποψεις και αποψεις.

----------


## jk21

Βαγγελη τα πουλια ηταν υγειη (με εξαιρεση τη μανα που εδειξε αδιαθετη αλλα ειχε καθαρη κοιλια το ενα μεσημερι και καθολου καρινα και το αλλο πρωι ηταν οκ κινητικοτατη .Ο αρσενικος φευγοντας για Βολο κελαηδουσε ακομα .Η διατροφη τους ηταν σταθερη ,μιγμα σπορων που ηταν οκ χωρις σκουληκια ή μυγαρια και δοσμενο το ιδιο για πανω απο 2 μηνες (το ιδιο ακριβως που εδινε ο Στελιος και σε συσταση και σε πηγη προελευσης ) ,αυγοτροφη που εβγαινε απο τις καταψυξη σιγα σιγα  και ειχε δοκιμασθει η συγκεκριμενη φουρνια  για πανω απο βδομαδα  ,οχι μονο σε αυτα αλλα και σε ολα τα καναρια μου χωρις προβλημα .Γλυστριδα δικια μου ,που εμπαινε επισης σε ολα τα πουλια και το ιδιο κεντρικο κλαδι ειχε χωρισθει και για τα καναρινια .Τα ενηλικα δεν τα ειδα νεκρα ,γιατι γυρισα σχεδον μετα απο 8 μερες .Τα μικρα ειχαν πεντακαθαρη κοιλια και μονο εντονη καρινα .Η ποτιστρα των ενηλικων οταν εφυγα (με μπιλια ) ισως δεν εκλεινε καλα ,ισως κολλουσε ,ισως ειχε απο μια χαραμαδα διαρροη ,παρατηρηθηκε απο τον κουνιαδο μου (οταν βρηκαν νεκρα τα πουλια ) οτι εχανε ενα μερος (σχεδον 1/3 της ποσοτητας ) σε διαστημα κατι πανω απο μιση ωρα και το ειδε γιατι ειχε βρεθει σχεδον αδεια .Αλλα ειχε αλλαξει το νερο ,την προηγουμενη το απογευμα και κεινη την ημερα τα πουλια βρεθηκανε νεκρο και ετοιμοθανατο νωρις το μεσημερι (ουτε μια μερα και χωρις ζεστη ) .Επισης υπηρχε γλυστριδα (οπως και σε ολα τα αλλα κλουβια ) υπολοιμα απο το προηγουμενο απογευμα .Αν διψουσανε ,ουτε το ενα θα πεθαινε πανω στο δεντρακι ,ουτε το αλλο (το θηλυκο ) θα πεθαινε γιατι οταν ηταν ακομα ζωντανο αλλα ασχημα ,ενυδατωθηκε .Δειτε το τελευταιο βιντεακι .Μοιαζουν για αρρωστοι οι γονεις και για καχεκτικα τα μικρα; αν θυμαμαι καλα ειναι 1-2 μερες πριν σταματησει να ταιζει η μανα .Την ημερα που ειχα προβλημα μαζι της ,ειχε τυχει να ερθει για το καναρινακι και ο τεο24 και θυμαται .... 

Βαγγελη οι φυσικοι τροποι εκτροφης φερανε τη γεννηση των μικρων ,οταν οι χημικοι δεν φερνουν συχνα τιποτα .Ο καθενας ξερει για την εκτροφη του ...μπορει να ξερω και γω ,αλλα ειναι δικια του δουλεια να πει τα ευχαριστα και τα δυσαρεστα ... 
Αν οι χημικοι ειχαν επιτυχια ,δεν θα συζητουσαμε τωρα για φυσικους ... 

Με τον ιδιο τροπο πουλια γνωστων μου ,ζουνε και βασιλευουν 

επειδη θα ακουσω ισως μομφη για την γλυστριδα ,δινοτανε στα μικρα απο μικροτερη ηλικια χωρις προβλημα 

Γιωργο με ρωτας απο τι πιστευω οτι εχασα τα πουλια ... ακομη δεν πιστευω οτι τα εχασα ...

----------


## gpapjohn

Εγώ διαβάζοντας όλα αυτά αρχίζω να καταλαβαίνω πόσο ευαίσθητοι και εξαρτώμενοι από το περιβάλλον είναι οι οργανισμοί των πτηνών.

Πρέπει κάποιος να είναι ικανότατος ισορροπιστής για να επιτύχει αποτέλεσμα που να προσομοιάζει αυτό του φυσικού περιβάλλοντος.

Η εντροπία είναι αυξημένη, κι αυτό δεν πρέπει να παραγνωρίζεται,

βέβαια με την επανάληψη μπορεί κάποιος να τη μειώσει αλλά και πάλι...

----------


## ninos

Δημητρη,
ισως πρεπει να βρεις ενα τροπο να βαζεις τα γαρδελια σε πιο ανοιχτους χωρους. Χωρους με απλετο φως. Εγω οταν ανεβαζω την τεντα στο μπαλκονι κ τα χτυπα ο ηλιος περιπου μεχρι της 10 το πρωι, τα πουλια εχουν αλλη οψη, πιο υγιη κ πιο λαμπερη.  

Ολα αυτα ειναι η ταπεινη γνωμη ενως αρχαριου.

----------


## jk21

Απο τις 1 το μεσημερι και μερα μεχρι το απογευμα ,τον χωρο τον χτυπα ο ηλιος (ειναι μαλιστα πολλες φορες χαμηλα πλαγια και μπαινουνε αμεσα οι ακτινες ) μεσω πρασινου διχτυου - σκιαστρου .Αν υπαρχει ελλειψη αμεσης επαφης με τις ακτινες του ηλιου ,ειναι στην κλουβα των καναρινιων τα αριστερα τμηματα ,γιατι προς τον ηλιο (ολο το μεσημερι ) υπαρχει και η αλουμινενια πλατη και το απογευμα χτυπα την δεξια μερια της κλουβας των καναρινιων .Αν ειχαν προβλημα ηλιου θα ηταν τα καναρινια 

Να πω επισης οτι τα ενηλικα οταν εφυγα ειχαν υπερεπαρκεια σπορων ,αλλα ειχα βγαλει την αυγοτροφη (αρα μαλλον δεν εφταιγε αυτη )

ενω τα μικρα που ειχα μαζι μου ,ειχαν κανναβουρι σπασμενο απο ξεχωρη πηγη (αν εφταιγε κατι στο αρχικο μιγμα ) και αυγο και αυγοτροφη φτιαγμενη με βρωμη και αυγο (καινουργια που εκανα στο βολο αλλα στην ουσια εμεινε αχρησιμοποιητη ) αφου δεν χρησιμοποιηθηκε ουτε ενα απογευμα καλα καλα

----------


## Steliosan

> ενισχυμενη με γαριδα


Ιδου ο φταιχτης.

----------


## jk21

Στελιο θα ειχα χασει και ολα μου τα καναρινια ... Δεν ξερω αν εχεις δει τη συγκεκριμενη συνταγη 

*Αυγοτροφή ανάπτυξης νεοσσών Καρδερίνας ( nestling eggfood for goldfinches )*αλλα η γαριδα δεν ειναι δικια μου ιδεα στην διατροφη ιθαγενων (και οχι μονο ) αφου ειναι στο περιεχομενο αρκετων τροφων για ιθαγενη και εντομοφαγα .Σαν ειδος τροφης 100 % δεν επηρεαζει ,σαν συγκεκριμενη παρτιδα ,θα μπορουσε αν δεν ειχε χρησιμοποιηθει και πριν και μετα στην διατροφη των πουλιων μου χωρις προβλημα αλλο .Εκτος αυτου τελευταια φορα εβαλα αυγοτροφη πανω απο 24ωρο πριν να φυγω για επαρχια (δεν ξαναεβαλα πριν φυγω και αφαιρεσα κατι ελαχιστα τριμματα ) και ο αρσενικος ακομα κελαηδουσε (οταν γυρισα απο Βολο ... ειχα βρει και ποσοτητα νηματος μεσα στη φωλια ... ειχαν ψιλοαρχισει χτισιμο ... ) .

 Παιδια τα δεδομενα τα εχετε .Σκεφτειτε μονοι σας τι μπορει να εφταιξε .Το εχω σκεφτει πολυ και δεν βγαζω συμπερασμα και δεν ξερω αν μπορω να βοηθησω περισσοτερο ...

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Τα πουλιά χάθηκαν απο την συγκεκριμένη αυγοτροφή με τα ψαρικά. (*Αυγοτροφή ανάπτυξης νεοσσών Καρδερίνας ( nestling eggfood for goldfinches )*)


Δυστυχώς το είχε προβλέψει κάποιος εδω μέσα και θα τον παρακαλούσα να αναλύσει....για ποιον λόγο η συγκεκριμένη αυγότροφή είναι επικύνδινη για τις καρδερίνες.

----------


## jk21

αν και νομιζω ,δεν ειμαι ο μονος που την εχει κανει και την εχει δωσει σε καρδερινες ,σε καναρινια ειναι ακινδυνη; γιατι αυτα ζουνε και ειδικα οταν φαγανε απο την ιδια ακριβως παρτιδα ,απο το ιδιο ακριβως μπολακι;

να σου θυμησω (το ηξερες ) οτι εδινα αυτη την αυγοτροφη ,πριν ακομα ζευγαρωσουν τα πουλια ,σε σταθερη βαση .Τη συνταγη την ανεβασα 1 ιουνη και τα πουλια χαθηκανε κοντα 10 ιουλη ... ενδιαμεσα ακομα και σιγα σιγα να εκανε κακο ,ηρθανε σε φαση αναπαραγωγης ,γεννησανε και ταισανε φανατικα (καρδερινες γονεις σε καρδερινακια ) και ο πατερας 2 -3 μερες πριν πεθανει ,και *ενω δεν δοθηκε απο εκει νη τη στιγμη και μετα* ξανα αυγοτροφη ,μεχρι τελευταια στιγμη πριν φυγω  κελαηδουσε

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> αν και νομιζω ,δεν ειμαι ο μονος που την εχει κανει και την εχει δωσει σε καρδερινες ,σε καναρινια ειναι ακινδυνη; γιατι αυτα ζουνε και ειδικα οταν φαγανε απο την ιδια ακριβως παρτιδα ,απο το ιδιο ακριβως μπολακι;
> 
> να σου θυμησω (το ηξερες ) οτι εδινα αυτη την αυγοτροφη ,πριν ακομα ζευγαρωσουν τα πουλια ,σε σταθερη βαση .Τη συνταγη την ανεβασα 1 ιουνη και τα πουλια χαθηκανε κοντα 10 ιουλη ... ενδιαμεσα ακομα και σιγα σιγα να εκανε κακο ,ηρθανε σε φαση αναπαραγωγης ,γεννησανε και ταισανε φανατικα (καρδερινες γονεις σε καρδερινακια ) και ο πατερας 2 -3 μερες πριν πεθανει ,και *ενω δεν δοθηκε απο εκει νη τη στιγμη και μετα* ξανα αυγοτροφη ,μεχρι τελευταια στιγμη πριν φυγω  κελαηδουσε


Δεν είμαι ο ειδικός να σου απαντησω Δημήτρη αν κάνει καλό ή κακό σε καναρίνια.

Απλα  όταν διάβασα την συζήτηση και είδα και το μηνυμα του Στέλιου περι  γαρίδας θυμήθηκα τα λόγια του μέλους που μου έκανε την ανάλυση....και  απλά το ανέφερα.

Ελπίζω να δουμε και δημόσια πλέον την τοποθετηση του.

----------


## jk21

Τις αυγοτροφες του εμποριου που περιεχουν γαριδα ,τις εχει επισης υποψην του; ενημερωσε τον ειδικο και για τα ποστ  9 , 30 ,31 ,32  της συνταγης 

*Αυγοτροφή ανάπτυξης νεοσσών Καρδερίνας ( nestling eggfood for goldfinches )*και αν ισχυει οτι λεει ,μαλλον πολλοι θα πρεπει να κοψουν την indios της raggio di sole και οχι μονο ...

----------


## Steliosan

> Στελιο θα ειχα χασει και ολα μου τα καναρινια ... Δεν ξερω αν εχεις δει τη συγκεκριμενη συνταγη 
> 
> *Αυγοτροφή ανάπτυξης νεοσσών Καρδερίνας ( nestling eggfood for goldfinches )*
> 
> 
> αλλα η γαριδα δεν ειναι δικια μου ιδεα στην διατροφη ιθαγενων (και οχι μονο ) αφου ειναι στο περιεχομενο αρκετων τροφων για ιθαγενη και εντομοφαγα .Σαν ειδος τροφης 100 % δεν επηρεαζει ,σαν συγκεκριμενη παρτιδα ,θα μπορουσε αν δεν ειχε χρησιμοποιηθει και πριν και μετα στην διατροφη των πουλιων μου χωρις προβλημα αλλο .Εκτος αυτου τελευταια φορα εβαλα αυγοτροφη πανω απο 24ωρο πριν να φυγω για επαρχια (δεν ξαναεβαλα πριν φυγω και αφαιρεσα κατι ελαχιστα τριμματα ) και ο αρσενικος ακομα κελαηδουσε (οταν γυρισα απο Βολο ... ειχα βρει και ποσοτητα νηματος μεσα στη φωλια ... ειχαν ψιλοαρχισει χτισιμο ... ) .
> 
>  Παιδια τα δεδομενα τα εχετε .Σκεφτειτε μονοι σας τι μπορει να εφταιξε .Το εχω σκεφτει πολυ και δεν βγαζω συμπερασμα και δεν ξερω αν μπορω να βοηθησω περισσοτερο ...


Την εχω διαβασει εγω προσωπικα ουτε στα καναρινια θα εδινα,ασχετο ομως με αυτο.....αυτο που θα ηθελα να σταθω ειναι το ''ενισχυμενη'' ισως στα ιθαγενη να μην εχει εφαρμογη.

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

*Καρδερίνα και πρωτείνη*Ενας λόγος που άνοιξα το συγκεκριμένο thread ήταν αυτός.

Να μάθουμε δηλαδή τα όρια πρωτείνης που μπορούμε να δίνουμε στα πουλιά μας χωρίς να βάζουμε σε κίνδυνο τη ζωή τους.

----------


## thanasissin

και τα ορια αμμωνίας της κατεψυγμένης γαρίδας. (δεν ξερω αν εχει αναφερθει ξανα)

----------


## jk21

η αναγκη για αυξημενη πρωτεινη οταν υπαρχει εποχη αναπαραγωγης ,πριν και κατα τη διαρκεια της ,ειναι δεδομενη και ειναι κατι που συμβαινει ξεκαθαρα και στη φυση .Βλεπουμε σποροφαγα πουλια να τρωνε εντομα και σκουληκια ,για αυτο το σκοπο και ειναι η ιδια ή και καπως περισσοτερο αυξημενη απο τα καναρινια ,ειδικα αν εχουμε πουλια που εχουν μεγαλυτερους ρυθμους αναπτυξης και εξοδο απο τη φωλια σε μικροτερες (εστω και για λιγες μερες ) ηλικιες 

προβλημα με πιθανη υπαρξη αυξημενης αμμωνιας και βορικου οξεος εχει αναφερθει (οχι μονο για τα πουλια αλλα και για τους ανθρωπους ) για την <<  φρεσκια >> γαριδα ωστε να μην μαυριζει και να συντηρειται εκτος καταψυξης .η κατεψυγμενη γαριδα οπως ειναι φυσικο δεν μπαινει για βρασιμο με το νερο που εχει πανω της ,αλλα ξεπλενεται ή τουλαχιστον ετσι επρεπε να γινεται και απο μενα γινοτανε επιμελως και το νερο του βρασμου ,φυσικα δεν προστεθηκε ποτε στην τροφη 

να θυμισω επισης οτι τα πουλια πεθανανε *την ιδια μερα* και δυο μερες πριν που ειχαν ελεγχθει (η θηλυκια που προσωρινα εδειξε αδιαθετη  ,γιατι το αρσενικο πετουσε και κελαηδουσε του καλου καιρου ) ειχαν υποδειγμα κοιλιας και καρινας 

υποθετω υπαρχει η ιδια ανησυχια για τις γαριδες των ετοιμων αυγοτροφων ; βλεπουμε την προελευση τους και τον τροπο συντηρησης τους; υποθετουμε οτι ειναι καλυτερης ποιοτητας απο αυτην για ανθρωπινη καταναλωση που χρησιμοποιω; η καθαρη ζωικη πρωτεινη που παρεχεται απο πολλους στα ιθαγενη (πχ το protein90 ) γνωριζουμε απο τη πηγη προελευσης ειναι; εκει δεν ανησυχουμε;


θαναση καιρο ειχαμε να σε ακουσουμε .Αντε να δουμε και την παρουσιαση της δικιας σου εκτροφης !

----------


## jk21

οπως βλεπουμε το πιθανο (οχι σιγουρο ) προβλημα αμμωνιας , τιθεται απο τον ΕΦΕΤ για την φρεσκια γαριδα .Επισης ειτε σε φρεσκια ειτε σε κατεψυγμενη ,η οσμη της αμμωνιας ειναι χαρακτηριστικη και μπορει καποιος να καταλαβει οτι υπαρχει προβλημα .Επισης ο βρασμος οδηγει σε επιπλεον εξατμιση .Ολοι γνωριζουμε ποσο ευκολα απλώνεται η αμμωνια στο χωρο ... Επισης για οσους δεν γνωριζουν ,η αμμωνια θα εδινε αμεσα συμπτωματα στα πουλια με διογκωση των εντερων ,λογω των αεριων που προκαλουνται απο την αντιδραση της με τις οσμες .Ας ανησυχουμε περισσοτερο για αυτην που προσλαμβανεται απο τα φυτρα σε οσους εχουν τη συνηθεια να ριχνουν στο νερο τους απολυμαντικα υγρα (καποια την περιεχουν ή περιεχουν συγγενεις ενωσεις ) και ας μην ανησυχουμε τοσο πολυ για την γαριδα .Ας ανησυχουμε για συνταγες αυγοτροφης με εντονη υγρασια πχ αυγο βραστο ,που αναμιγνυεται με σημαντικη ποσοτητα σπορων και τριμμενων ξηρων καρπων  (που ολο και λιγα ιχνη ασπεργιλλου θα εχουν στην επιφανεια τους και η υγρασια θα ευνοησει την αναπτυξη τους ,ειδικα απο την δευτερη μερα παρασκευης και μετα ) και ας ανησυχησουμε λιγοτερο για τη γαριδα (για την οποια βεβαια παντα θα ελεγχουμε οτι προσταζει ο εφετ ) 

http://www.tanea.gr/news/greece/article/5006767/symboyles-apo-ton-efet-gia-ta-sarakostiana-edesmata/

*Συμβουλές από τον ΕΦΕΤ για τα σαρακοστιανά εδέσματα*


Για τα *νωπά* ως καταναλωτές πρέπει να προσέχουμε:
Την οσμή που πρέπει να είναι η οσμή της θάλασσας και όχι *οσμή αμμωνίας* ή οποιαδήποτε άλλη οσμή, ξένη προς το προϊόν.
Την επιφάνεια του σώματος να είναι υγρή και γυαλιστερή.
Τα πλοκάμια και τις βεντούζες να αντέχουν σε ελαφρύ τράβηγμα και να μην αποκολλώνται εύκολα.
Τη σάρκα να είναι συμπαγής, ελαστική και γυαλιστερή.
Τα μάτια να είναι γυαλιστερά, ζωηρά χωρίς κηλίδες.
Γενικά, είναι χρήσιμο να γνωρίζουμε ότι το ροζ χρώμα της επιφάνειας της σάρκας είναι η συχνότερη εμφανής αλλοίωση. Τα μπαγιάτικα μυρίζουν δυσάρεστα και με ελαφρό τράβηγμα τα πλοκάμια κόβονται εύκολα.

*Για τα κατεψυγμένα πρέπει να γνωρίζουμε ότι αυτά πωλούνται συσκευασμένα, χωρίς παραμορφώσεις του περιεχομένου και με ένα λεπτό στρώμα πάγου επάνω τους (επίπαγος). Όταν γίνεται η απόψυξη το περιεχόμενο πρέπει να φέρει το χρώμα και την οσμή των νωπών*.

----------


## geam

και???? αυτά υποτιθεται οτι είναι αυτα που πρέπει να ισχύουν και να γίνονται....

γίνονται όμως????

----------


## jk21

Γιωργο εδω συζηταμε αν εγιναν (ελεγχοι για την καταλληλοτητα της γαριδας )απο μενα και ξερεις πολυ καλα ,οτι δεν υπηρχε περιπτωση να μην γινουν .Καταρχην ειναι γαριδα που χρησιμοποιω τακτικα στην προσωπικη μου διατροφη και ξερω αν καποια στιγμη εστω και μια παρτιδα βρωμοκοπουσε αμμωνια .Αν τωρα συζηταμε ευρυτερα (αν θες το βλεπουμε και στο thread της αυγοτροφης ) οπως δεν μπορουμε να ελεγχουμε κανεναν αν βραζει μπαγιατικα αυγα ,αν δινει σκουληκια επικινδυνης προελευσης ή οχι ,αν δινει σκευασματα ζωικης πρωτεινης που δεν ελεγχει την προελευση τους (πχ εν δυμαμει και  κρεαταλευρα ή ιχθυαλευρα ) ,αν δινει σπιρουλινα απο ελεγχομενες καλλιεργειες κλειστες ή απο ανοιχτες που ειναι επικινδυνες για τοξινες κλπ ,ετσι και στη γαριδα δεν μπορεις να εξασφαλισεις οτι ο αλλος που του προτεινεις μια συνταγη ,θα κανει τον στοιχειωδες ελεγχο .Αυτο παει να πει οτι δεν πρεπει να την προτεινεις; για να πουλα οσο πουλα ή καθε reggio και εκει κανενας να μην ανησυχει (ακομα πιθανως και απο τους ανησυχουντες; ... )

----------


## ninos

Απο την ίδια αυγοτροφή μου είχε δώσει και εμένα ο Δημήτρης και τόσο τα γαρδέλια, όσο και τα καναρίνια μου, δεν έπαθαν τίποτα. 
Επίσης, την μέρα εκείνη είχαμε συνάντηση με το φόρουμ και κάναμε ένα διαγωνισμό όπου και κέρδισε ένα σακουλάκι και ο Νίκος.Λ. Δεν γνωρίσω εαν τελικά έδωσε σε κάποιο πουλάκι του, αλλά απο όσο γνωρίζω δεν έχει χάσει κάποιο.

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

> Επίσης, την μέρα εκείνη είχαμε συνάντηση με το φόρουμ και κάναμε ένα διαγωνισμό όπου και κέρδισε ένα σακουλάκι και ο Νίκος.Λ. Δεν γνωρίσω εαν τελικά έδωσε σε κάποιο πουλάκι του, αλλά απο όσο γνωρίζω δεν έχει χάσει κάποιο.


εδωσα οντως. δεν το πολυ-τιμησαν αλλα εφαγαν και ειναι μια χαρα! μονο η καναρινιτσα μου το τιμησε περισσοτερο (δεν ειχα παρει τον αρσενικο τοτε).

----------


## jk21

να διευκρινισω οτι εκανα χρηση της συνταγης χωρις προβλημα και καποιες εβδομαδες πριν καν την δημοσιευσω .Ειχα αρκετα πουλια τοτε ακομα (δεν ειχα χαρισει ακομα τοτε  τα περισσοτερα καναρινια )και πρωτα τελειωσε η πρωτη παρτιδα και στην παρασκευη της δευτερης εκανα την παρουσιαση !

----------


## Bullseye

Κρίμα για τα πουλάκια Δημήτρη! Μήπως ήταν κάτι απ το νερό?? ή μήπως κάτι τα τρόμαξε?? Για τους γονείς τουλάχιστον.. Τα μικρά θεωρώ ότι δεν τους έφτανε η κρέμα ή θέλαν τίποτα σε ηλεκτρολίτες λόγω ταλαιπωρίας... Σκέψεις κάνω...

----------


## jk21

ANΔΡΕΑ οσο ημουν αθηνα ,με τα ιδια μου τα χερια αλλαζα το νερο καθε μερα και παντοτε ειναι απο την ιδια πηγη (δικτυο υδρευσης ) που βαζω και σε ολα τα αλλα πουλακια ταυτοχρονα ,ενω η ποτιστρα ειναι με μπιλλια οποτε δεν τιθεται θεμα μολυνσης του απο ακαθαρσιες .το ιδιο εγινε και τις επομενες δυο μερες ,γιατι συνηθως την στιγμη που πηγαινε για περιποιηση των πουλιων η συζυγος με επαιρνε ειτε για να με ρωτησει κατι ,αν ειχε απορια ή για να μου πει οτι ολα ειναι οκ .

Τα μικρα που ηδη οταν τα ανελαβα ,ειχαν καρινιασει εκτος απο κρεμα ,δεχθηκανε εντος της και στο νερο της ποτιστρας και ηλεκτρολυτες .

* ειχαμε καιρο να τα πουμε .Χαρηκα που σε βλεπω και στη δικια μας παρεα ! ειδα και χαρηκα για την προσπαθεια αναπαραγωγης ιθαγενων που κανεις ,οσο και για καποια επιτυχια σου αν θυμαμαι καλα ,στο φετεινο διαγωνισμο του φωπδω  !

----------


## Shin Kazama

Δημήτρη, με δεδομένο ότι τα πουλάκια χάθηκαν σε διαφορετικά χρονικά διαστήματα, έχεις αποκλείσει εντελώς το ενδεχόμενο οι θάνατοι να έχουν κοινή αιτιολογία; Ή έστω να υπάρχει κάτι που λειτούργησε ως πηγή του προβλήματος και από'κει και πέρα να εξελίχτηκε διαφορετικά στο κάθε πουλάκι....ή θεωρείς ότι οι θάνατοι των μικρών δε σχετίζονται καθόλου με το θάνατο των γονιών;

----------


## jk21

η διαφορα στις ημερομηνιες ειναι πολυ μικρη .Νομιζω 2 μερες ( ή 3 το πολυ ) .Αν ο θανατος των μικρων προηλθε απο ασιτια ,δεν εχουν σχεση ,αν ομως ηταν παθολογικης φυσεως ,για μενα ειναι δεδομενο οτι ειχαν (αν και στα ενηλικα συνεβη κατι τετοιο και δεν υπαρχει θεμα ελλειψης νερου ,που μαλλον το αποκλειω ) 

το θεμα ειναι οτι στα μικρα υπηρχε ηδη καρινα οταν βρεθηκανε σε ασχημη κατασταση εκεινο το πρωι ,και παρα την ενισχυση με κρεμα ,δεν μπορω να πω οτι ηταν αρκετη να τα θρεψει ,γιατι το απογευμα μολις πηρανε δυναμεις ,ηταν τοσο κινητικα που αρνιοτανε πεισματικα το ταισμα (σκεψου οτι δεν ειχαν ταιστει μεχρι τοτε ποτε στο στομα και δεν μιλαμε για κοινωνικοποιημενα καναρινια ,οσο και αν προκειται για εκτροφης πουλια ,αλλα μεγαλωμενα απο τους πραγματικους τους γονεις ).Δεν ξερω αν αυτη η ασιτια (σε επιβαρυμενη κατασταση ) εστω και για μιση μερα ,ειναι αρκετη να σκοτωσει πουλι 25 τουλαχιστον ημερων .Παντως αρρωστος νεοσσος (μια μερα πριν τα χωρισω απο αυτους ) δεν εκπληπαρει για φαγητο τους γονεις (ο teo24 o θοδωρης το ειχε δει με τα ματια του ποσο εντονα ζητουσαν ) σε σημειο να σκαρφαλωνουν πανω στη μανα ,αλλα συνηθως κουρνιαζουν σε μια γωνια και περιμενουν το θανατο .Πεινασμενος νεοσσος σαφως το κανει 

το μονο πραγμα που θα δικαιολογουσε υποπτο θανατο των γονιων ,ειναι η παρουσια ψειρας (στην αρχη της ανοιξης ειχα προβλημα στα καναρινια ) αλλα ειτε πριν ειτε μετα οταν γυρισα ,δεν βρηκα ιχνη της (εστω τα αυγα τους ) σε σημεια που αφηνουν την παρουσια τους ,οπως φωλιες ,την ακρη του σχοινιου- πατηθρας αν ειναι ελευθερη και οχι καλλυμενη ,χαραμαδες της κλουβας και πισω απο αυτη ,στο σημειο επαφης σουπιοκοκκαλου και μανταλου που το συγκρατει κλπ ) .Ειδικα το να βρεθει ο αρσενικος πανω στο δεντρακι νεκρος  ,ειναι εντελως παραξενο για αρρωστο πουλι ,ειδικα αν διψουσε .. συνηθως κουρνιαζουν στον πατο

----------


## geam

είχα αρχίσει ένα θέμα πριν αρκετό καιρό εδώ... 

Tι διατροφή ακολουθούμε και πως διαχειριζόμαστε τα πουλιά μας???

η μοναδική προσθήκη – αλλαγή που έχω κάνει από τότε,  είναι η προσθήκη των φύτρων.... έβαζα σπόρους από ραπανάκι, νιζερ, ηλιόσπορο, κεχρί, σπανάκι, ραδίκι, αγκάθι Μαρίας, περίλλα, λινάρι, βρώμη, φαγόπυρο, κάρδαμο, ατζούκι, σουσάμι, γρασίδι, ζοχό...

επίσης λόγω του ότι το μπαλκόνι που αναπαράγονται τα πουλιά είναι βορειοανατολικό, και δεν έρχονται σε άμεση επαφή με τις ακτίνες του ήλιου, από τέλη Νοέμβρη μέχρι αρχές Απρίλη τα πουλιά τα πήγαινα στο μπροστά μπαλκόνι να ξεχειμωνιάσουν, και να τα χτυπάει ο ήλιος....

φέτος δεν το έκανα και τα είχα όλο το χρόνο στο πίσω μπαλκόνι....

τα αποτελέσματα της φετινής αναπαραγωγικής χρονιάς ήταν  τα εξής:

από 2 ζευγάρια, που ζευγάρωσαν μέσα Ιουλίου για πρώτη φορά, και είχα φτιαγμένες φωλιές,  τα θηλυκά κλωσούσαν κανονικότατα,  με την διαφορά ότι είχα 5 νεοσσούς νεκρούς πριν την εκκόλαψη μέσα στο αυγό, (στις τελευταίες ημέρες και χωρίς το αυγό να έχει τρύπα κλπ) και καμιά 10αριά άσπορα αυγά...

----------


## YELLOW

Kαλημερα στην παρεα , διαβαζοντας σήμερα το θέμα απο την αρχή,  θα ήθελα πάνω σε ένα σχόλιο του βαγγέλη (πολλες απωλειες φετος στην αναπαραγωγη και στα καναρινια) την αίσθησή σας και απο εσας αλλα και απο γνωστους φιλους . Αυτο που εχει μεταφερθει απο φιλους ειναι οτι φετος η χρονια σε γενικες γραμμες ηταν πολυ αναποδη στο θεμα αναπαραγωγης με πολλες απώλειες για τους περισσοτερους (για Θεσ/νικη μιλαω ) . Και εγω προσωπικα εχασα αρκετα νεαρα πουλια και μαλιστα μολις κλεινανε τουλαχιστον 1 μηνα ζωης χωρις μαλιστα να μου δωσουν απο πριν σημαδια(φουσκωμα , περιεργες κουτσουλιες , ανορεξια) και συνηθως μεσα σε μια μερα ! διευκρινιζω οτι εχω πολλα ακομη να μαθω πανω στο θεμα και θεωρω ακομη τον εαυτό  μου μαθητευόμενο και ενα θεμα που δεν αντιμετωπισα σωστα σιγουρα ηταν η απολυμανση του χωρου γενικα (οχι ψειρα παντως).
--Δημήτρη ειλικρινά με στεναχωρησε η αναφορά σου στο χαμο των πουλιών και ειδικά μετά την χαρά που σου έδωσαν μετα την επιτυχημενη αναπαραγωγή.

----------


## jk21

Γιωργη αν θες βαλε και τα αποτελεσματα σου και εδω  *Αναπαραγωγικές εξελίξεις ιθαγενών 2013.*να τα εχουμε σαν καταγραφη ,συνολικα με των αλλων μελων 

* μαλλον ηρθε η ωρα να το κανω και γω .....

----------


## jk21

να βαλω και δυο φωτογραφιες της φωλιας .Πριν τα αυγα και μια στο δευτερο αυγο .Μετα ειχε καθησει η θηλυκια και δεν ενοχλουσα .

----------

